# Berning Robots



## minicoop1985 (Apr 28, 2016)

So as you know, I found a massive camera stash. I bought a TON of cameras from it, only planning on keeping a few. Here's a pair of the keepers:




Berning Robots by Michael Long, on Flickr

Berning Robot II on the left, and a Robot IIa on the right. The II's slow shutter speeds are off, and the clockwork mechanism's got some problems (gummy lubricant?) and I'm not about to take it apart (I have another Robot II that's a bag of parts because I did just that). The Robot IIa is in perfect working order, other than the fact that it's missing its winding knob. I ordered one from DAG Camera (HOLY CRAP I FOUND A PLACE WITH ROBOT PARTS).

These little guys are kinda adorable half frame cameras, right? Well, you'd probably never guess that they were machine gun cameras on Messerschmitt BF-109s and I believe ME-262s in WWII. So this combines a few passions of mine: WWII, fighter planes, and cameras. Anyway, the clockwork mechanism allows it to be shot about 20-30 times on a single wind, doing everything from advancing film to cocking the shutter mechanism. '

Odd little fellas, but so cool. Wanted one for quite a while now, and NEVER expected to find the Robot II in a $1 bin (paid $15 for the IIa and $22 for the winding knob).


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2016)

An old photo book I had as a kid was filled with fond references to the Robot cameras! The author was a major Robot fanboy...along with loving the miniature Tessina camera of the same general era.


----------



## timor (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 28, 2016)

A little update: Also got my hands on a set of the cartridges needed to USE this thing. I have a feeling it's going to be my new pocket point and shoot (sorta, point focus and shoot lol). I also have a coated Xenon for it, but that's got a little fungus growing.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 28, 2016)

$1 bin of old cameras !!! I wish I had a Dollar Store like that.
That would be a reason for me to move to America ... I'd buy the entire bin.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 30, 2016)

Got some interesting comments while using this thing last evening. "There's no screen!" "Wait, it was used for WHAT?" Was definitely a conversation starter.




Berning Robot IIa by Michael Long, on Flickr

Parts came in, and it's working great. Got a roll through it, and should have results Monday or Tuesday! I may be lucky and even have one or two in focus!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 30, 2016)

That is one interesting looking camera. Funky good looking. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria (Apr 30, 2016)

Cute cams, can't wait to see the results!


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 1, 2016)

They are kinda adorable, even considering their history. I'll post results as soon as I have some (tomorrow or Tuesday).


----------

